

Review our new project:team brainstorm app - bdives
http://www.groupzap.com

======
mgkimsal
exceptions.KeyError not callable

<http://gyazo.com/564cc7065e1cf337b3a5034c68b87972.png>

:(

~~~
drKarl
Yes, sounds promising but it crashes when trying to create a new whiteboard...

